# human growth hormone cycles



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Was hoping to use this as my 1st cycle.what will be ideal to begin with...4iu,s a day. 3mths?? Any ideas is appreciated .


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Might get more info in muscle research section mate


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

4iu before bed for 6 months


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Have a look in http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/ as thats where most of the growth info can be found, What are you expecting out of 4ius for 3 mths ? you need to run for at least 6 mths, In regards to gains/bf loss its not the miracle drug some portray it to be...


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

First cycle going to be hgh only for 3 or so months?

Don't bother - save your money.

First cycle - do whatever you want but I would just go with some T and maybe a dbol kicker.

Cheapish, simple, not too many unknowns etc

Good luck. 

EDIT

I know this sounds like yer bog-standard, everybody says the same thing type of advice etc but the reason it gets suggested so often is that it works. And works well.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

mixed results here,well i were hopin to see some gains within 3 mths,but i dnt thing youl see much by then according to most people,you need to run it longer i think,snds expensive too!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

deeconfrost said:


> mixed results here,well i were hopin to see some gains within 3 mths,but i dnt thing youl see much by then according to most people,you need to run it longer i think,snds expensive too!


Not cheap to run for 6 months, what is your aim from your first cycle?

Considering running it next year sometime but need to do some reading especially about peptides (ghrp6 and GRF) as I have no idea what they are


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

me too..................i was going to start reading up on hghrp-6, grf and cjc 1295 (dac)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

In my opinion using GH in your first cycle is a waste, yes you could get results but I cannot see you seeing the results as the results from the gear will overshadow the GH.....

If I was you I would save my money use a Test only injectable cycle with an oral kickstart and a good PCT and you will gain well..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> In my opinion using GH in your first cycle is a waste, yes you could get results but I cannot see you seeing the results as the results from the gear will overshadow the GH.....
> 
> If I was you I would save my money use a Test only injectable cycle with an oral kickstart and a good PCT and you will gain well..


Agree with this, i have done quite a few cycles and when i tried it, it was very subtle indeed, not worth trying now as you will get definitive gains from Test alone... and if you ran now and thought WOW you would probably think it was the HGH and want it in each cycle...

Also paul done a HGH thread which could do with some input / opinions from experienced guys like yourself


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raptor just replied mate


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

The raptor said right,

also depends on ur age, if your young HGH wouldn't be as much help to you as it would to someone who is older, i know 5iu ed for 3-4 months is normal but i also know someone who has been on it three years straight at the same dosage(5iu/day). dont know where u get the money to run it for that long ah.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

hgh for a first 'cycle' is a waste of time, although i wouldn't refer to it as a cycle but anyway, the gains from hgh aren't that much above what you'd get naturally. Whoever said Subtle hit the nail on the head. you won't get much of a return on your investment starting from hgh so i'd scrap the idea for now and save it for a later date.

Test @ 500mg for 10/12 weeks would be a decent starting point for you and it will save you a few quid over the hgh cycle.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

500mg of test 1 a week???? 500mg whats the equilavent to iu?


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

You don't need to assosciate iu with mg, one or the other. It's different forms of measurement

Iu (international unit) is just an internationally accepted amount of something, so you'll inject 4iu of hgh in an amount of bac water i.e 0.5ml of bac water would contain 4iu of hgh if you put 1ml of bac water into an 8iu hgh vial.... It's just the general measurement used for growth.

Your test will come in mg per ml, So depending on the amount of test per ml depends on how many ml of oil you'd need to inject, so there's no equivalent as such, there's no similarity between hgh and test either really, test will give you a lot more bang for a lot less buck though!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I disagree with people saying 6 months minimum.

I have seen really good results in lots of guys after 2/3 months of gh use.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

ive also heard of this


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

most seem to be down on using hgh as a first cycle without sounding "moron like" why so ?

I never used anything apart from diet to change my body, I weigh 14/14.5 stone and dont want to weigh much more just a lot more lean an toned, would hgh be a good start?

not trying to be a smart **** just really wondering

cheers


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

austin84 said:


> most seem to be down on using hgh as a first cycle without sounding "moron like" why so ?
> 
> I never used anything apart from diet to change my body, I weigh 14/14.5 stone and dont want to weigh much more just a lot more lean an toned, would hgh be a good start?
> 
> ...


Its just not as good as many other drugs. HGH is awesome but its effect:cost ratio is very high. If you want to grow, Test is more effective, if you want to lose fat, clen/T3/Eph is much more effective.

If you have never done either then the effects vs HGH are far greater, but when you have used to a high leverl HGH is a great peptide to use to gain a little more.

In summary its just not as good as people think!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

so as a totally beginner for what im after even if money was not an issue would you start with eph or something similar?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

austin84 said:


> so as a totally beginner for what im after even if money was not an issue would you start with eph or something similar?


money no object  my kind of guy...

now assuming fat loss (as you don't want to get heavier you said)

-2-3iu HGH/day (split doses, either morning and afternoon, add evening if 3iu)

-100mcg T4 + 25mcg T3 (morning, before breakfast 30min if possible)

-500mg Test e

-50mg anavar or t-bol/day (17-alpha alkylated orals promote the production of IGF-1 in the liver, and thats what GH also promotes, and thats what causes the fat loss from GH use).

-1mg arimidex every 3rd day

-0.5mg dutasteride everyday (optional- if you don't want acne from the test)

Optionally:

20mg vasotec (ramp up from 5mg, at 5mg more per week, taken before bed)

yohimbine HCL 10-20mg/day

further tweak-

-cycle IGF-1 and insulin with the above... but I think that would be a 2nd cycle... to say the least... you need to reasearch LOADS before going down this path..

Only add he vasotec/yohimbine if after 6months you haven't lost the fat you want- the combination will stop alpha2 receptors in your problem fat areas from regnerating (as they require angio tensin II to grow, which the vasotec stops production of) and the yohimbine HCL binds at those receptor that remain.

WHATS THE TAKE AWAY?

- read up- GH doesn't work well, unless in a highly androgenic environment.... so test is a MUST

-GH will tax your adrenals (and thats why some feel lethargic on it- weaker adrenal glands/more exhuasted) the Thyroid helps counteract this (and if your adrenals are really burnt out, you'll need hydrocortisone- like sly stallone...)

- the rest is pretty self- explanatory..

GH results don't come from a simple jab....

There you go- some say overkill for fat loss, I say rolls royce..

PLEASE NOTE: Everyone else apart from me runs the risk of death on anything I recommend, so my recommendation is for myself only!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

ausbuilt

H.o.l.y S.h.i.t !!! now thats what im talking about im printing my shopping list as we speak!!

you know about hgh first hand?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> money no object  my kind of guy...
> 
> now assuming fat loss (as you don't want to get heavier you said)
> 
> ...


LMAO are you investing in the pharmacy that makes all that?

I'd stick with 500mg Sust, 300mg Deca, some D-bol kick up and T3 for my first cycle

Edit* Not saying dont do growth, just that you wont see the added benifit to it as the effects of the other meds would be far superior! IGF i'd use first!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

austin84 said:


> ausbuilt
> 
> H.o.l.y S.h.i.t !!! now thats what im talking about im printing my shopping list as we speak!!
> 
> you know about hgh first hand?


I'm doing everything I've listed, except I take more test, plus tren, but then I'm rather experienced... and I'm still trying to get BIGGER as well as LEANER.. but for GH 500mg of test is enough, especially if you're not after size (you'll still get some.. test works!)

I learned a lot from this book:

https://www.ucprx.com/bk-009

as well as personal experience.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> LMAO are you investing in the pharmacy that makes all that?
> 
> I'd stick with 500mg Sust, 300mg Deca, some D-bol kick up and T3 for my first cycle
> 
> Edit* Not saying dont do growth, just that you wont see the added benifit to it as the effects of the other meds would be far superior! IGF i'd use first!


hey it was a money no object... well OK, i do have a budget... but its not so small  (over a decade as a "city boy" saved a few pennies..)

actually this is waaaaaaaay cheaper than the lipo I was considering.... and i've gone from 106kg and 22% bf 14 weeks ago to 104kg and 12% after 12 weeks, and now 2 weeks later (14 weeks in total) still 12%, but 105kg, and stronger than I was pre-diet! am on cyclic keto- will cut back my carb up to 3 hours daily rather than 4 and now adding the t3 (previously only doing the t4) and shooting to get to 7% in the next 10 weeks..


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Cheers guys

thats all i wanted to know as im out of shape as i ever have been!!!

see my thread below

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/123284-i-cant-tubby-dubai-so-here-goes.html#post2084565


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

All your comments make for good reading guys cheers!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

austin84 said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> thats all i wanted to know as im out of shape as i ever have been!!!
> 
> ...


that doesn't look to bad, and you're still young, so I don't think you need my expensive cycle! LOL (actually GH is seriously cheap these days!)


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

cheers !

i can roughly work out what is used or what but the arimidex?

if you were me which route would you go down ?

sorry for the questions its just i am still officially wet behind the ears lol!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

austin84 said:


> cheers !
> 
> i can roughly work out what is used or what but the arimidex?
> 
> ...


arimidex:

1. stops gynocomastia (bitch tits) from the testosterone converting to oestrogen, as it stops this conversion; and

2. because of 1. above, it stops the "moon face" from water retention, as its the oestrogen that causes the water retention (and high blood pressure that this can also cause).

So, if you take test, its a good idea to take some arimidex unless you don't mind looking like a moon faced balloon with teenage girl breast buds.. 

hey the opinions here are just that; mine are based on personal experience and a load of reading, as I think is true for most here- after all you can't recommend something if you haven't tried it..

thing is, most of us using the various compounds we mention, are using them for purposes they are not usually prescribed for (after all nolvadex and arimidex are usually intended for women with breast cancer, not men with supraphysiological testosterone levels); so what may be right for one person, may not work the same way exactly for another... more these are just personal experiences, and the results of that experimentation... but bear in mind, your experience may differ....

if you're wet behind the ears, read and ask questions.. but the decision is yours- and you're not clear on your goals; I listed my cycle (more or less) and my goals are:

over the next 12 weeks:

-lose 5% BF (drop from 12 to 7%; as I've already dropped from 22% to 12% in past 14 weeks)

-not drop under 100kg (and optimally, stay at 105kg, seems do-able, I've lost 10% and and only dropped 1kg so far.. I attribute this to the interaction between HGH, Thyroid and very high AAS use).

so what are YOUR goals?


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

well that all makes total sense to me now, thanks for the explanation

my main goal is to be a super lean 14.5/ 15 stone

i am currently a little under 14 st and tubby ? as per pic which was pic on sunday


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd say hop on a treadmill, drop your carbs... drop the fat naturally, maybe use a bit of ECA for energy levels.

Give it a few months cutting and then when you reach your target BF then dive on a test cycle @ 500mg per week, Lean bulk.. diet to fit the bill.

You'll be working towards your goals, saving yourself a lot of money and you should be well on your way achieving what you want to acheive come the end of the year.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

great

Thanks guys all advice taken on board watch this space!


----------

